# Biken/Singletrails in Polen (inkl. Video)



## Marc B (23. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

in den nächsten Jahren möchte ich vermehrt über den Tellerrand schauen, denn nicht nur bei uns ist es schön - ich bin gespannt, was die Nachbarländer alles bieten für Biker, in Polen war ich beispielsweise noch nie!

Ich finde diese schöne Doku klasse und inspirierend, mal die östlichen Nachbarländer mit dem Bike zu besuchen:


Ride on,
Marc


----------



## PhatBiker (23. November 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> in den nächsten Jahren möchte ich vermehrt über den Tellerrand schauen, denn nicht nur bei uns ist es schön - ich bin gespannt, was die Nachbarländer alles bieten für Biker, in Polen war ich beispielsweise noch nie!
> 
> ...



Fahr mal schnell hin, dein Rad ist schon da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quiros (25. November 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Fahr mal schnell hin, dein Rad ist schon da.



man, du sollst deine Augen offnen :/


----------



## alex75 (26. November 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Fahr mal schnell hin, dein Rad ist schon da.


Sehr geistreicher Kommentar


----------



## PhatBiker (26. November 2011)

ein sehr ehrlicher kommentar . . . ich hab meine augen offen . . . 
Ich hab schonmal ein geklautes Auto aus Polen holen dürfen, eher müssen!

und nun ihr . . .


----------



## peter muc (26. November 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ... in Polen war ich beispielsweise noch nie!
> 
> Ich finde diese schöne Doku klasse und inspirierend, mal die östlichen Nachbarländer mit dem Bike zu besuchen:



cooles Video 

die Idee mit MTB in Polen reizt mich auch schon seit einer Weile ... Zakopane (Hohe Tatra) oder Karpacz würden mich schon interessieren. Habe bis heute allerdings leider nicht viele Infos dazu gefunden (Strecken, GPS-Tracks, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten etc ...)

Falls mal jemand ernsthafte Tipps haben sollte, her damit 

... übrigens schade, dass sich immer bei dem Thema Polen einige Trolls angesprochen fühlen, ihren sinnlosen Spam loszuwerden 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## quiros (26. November 2011)

Hallo Peter,
leider habe ich jetzt keine Zeit, aber ist Zakopane nicht ganzu gut, weil Hohe Tatra meist fur Biker gesperrt ist (Naturschutzpark).
Gibts aber noch etwas, was ganz interessant is:
BESKIDY (BESKIDEN)

Heute zeige ich dir nur die Fotos (meist aus Beskiden):

- https://picasaweb.google.com/115585765332592927994
- https://picasaweb.google.com/100481530591082305169
- http://www.solar.blurp.org/galeria_rowerowa.html
- http://bodziek.bikestats.pl/index.php?category=10442

Leider ist alles ist  Polnisch, aber im 80% sind da die Bilder aus Beskidy.

Liebe Grusse und keine Sorgen: in Polen sind die Deutsche wilkommen, obwohl in 2-Weltkrieg mehr da  gestohlen haben, als sie in D bis 2004 

 Gruesse aus Madrid,
quiros


----------



## peter muc (26. November 2011)

quiros schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> ... Zakopane nicht ganzu gut ist, weil Hohe Tatra meist fur Biker gesperrt ist (Naturschutzpark).
> Gibts aber noch etwas, was ganz interessant is:
> BESKIDY (BESKIDEN)
> ...



Vielen Dank für die ersten Eindrücke ! Und den Hinweis mit dem Bikeverbot in Zakopane  schade ... 

Du warst scheinbar in Polen zum biken ? Falls ja, würde ich mich über mehr Informationen von Dir freuen ... auch über Beskidy ... Bin noch für alles ganz offen, ausser, dass es in Juni / Juli 2012 hingehen soll.

Übrigens, ich mache mir keine Sorgen wegen Polen, ich war schon mal da   allerdings noch nie zum Biken ...

Gruß, Peter


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. November 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ein sehr ehrlicher kommentar . . . ich hab meine augen offen . . . Ich hab schonmal ein geklautes Auto aus Polen holen dürfen, eher müssen und nun ihr . . .


Also derartige Witze sind inzwischen total unangebracht und zeigen uns eigentlich, dass sich hier wieder jemand nicht auskennt. Weder politisch noch sporttechnisch. Ich denke, dass die Wirtschaftsleistungen für die Polen sprechen. Die haben's in der Zukunft einfach nicht mehr notwendig in die BRD zu fahren um dort was zu klauen, da sie inzwischen alle möglichen PKW's auch in Polen haben. ... und wenn ich momentan auf die Parkplätze unserer Gletscherschigebiete sehe würde ich sagen, dass die Polen (... und das sind inzwischen einige) nicht die schlechteren Autos fahren als die Deutschen. In der Zukunft wird's wohl eher heissen: Fahr nach Polen, denn dein Job ist schon dort. Die Menschen sind gut ausgebildet und sind unserer Kultur sehr nahe, sind aber noch hungrig, wenn es um Erfolg geht.

Jetzt was zum Thema. Meine Wenigkeit hatte bereits ein paar MTB Erlebnisse in Polen. Ich hatte das Vergnügen durch die hügelige Welt der Beskiden zu reiten. Das Land ist sehr ursprünglich und die Leute auf dem Land, sind so wie wo anders auch auf dem Lande, super freundlich, nett und hilfsbreit. Sie helfen gerne, wenn man sich irgendwie ausdrücken kann. Mit Händen und Füßen geht's dann schon. Meine Wenigkeit hat den Vorteil eine polnische Lebensgefährtin zu haben und ich nutze das auch aus. Ich bin gerne dort und sehe das als Chance ein Land kennen zu lernen, das mich ansonst nie im Leben interessiert hätte. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, dort hin zu fahren, denn wo lebt man schon wie ein Gott in Frankreich? Eh klar: Im schönen Land Tirol! Eine Stadt wie Krakau muss sich hinter Wien, München und Hamburg nicht verstecken. Wer will denn da schon nach Bremen? Deshalb empfind ich's wirklich als guten Anstoß mal über den eigenen Tellerrand zu blicken und sich auch mal umzusehen, was man woanders bekommen kann. Trailsurfen ist dort z.B. überhaupt kein Thema. Die dortige Bevölkerung wundert sich (noch) wenn jemand scheinbar unbefahrbare Wege rauf und runter fährt. Man winkt dir zu man feuert dich an. ... das Stamperl Wodka sollte man halt nicht immer annehmen. 

Da Zakopane angesprochen wurde: Zakopane kann qualitativ locker mit Orten wie Kitzbühel oder Ischgl mithalten. Zakopane hat eine eigene Identität, hat eigene Traditionen die sie hegen und pflegen. In Zakopane habe ich gespeist wie ein kleiner König. Kann man sich so in dieser Forum um dieses Geld bei uns gar nicht mehr vorstellen. Zakopane ist aber wesentlich größer als unsere Alpendörfer und für uns Westler (bis jetzt) vergleichsweise günstig solange man keine Ausrüstung kauft. Man bekommt in Zakpane fast alles an Ausrüstung zu kaufen, nur wesentlich teurer als bei uns. 
Zakopane ist für's MTB momentan nicht so geeignet. Das Gebiet der Hohen Tatra ist dort Naturpark bzw. Naturschutzgebiet und Biken ist nicht erlaubt bzw. haben wir dort wirklich keinen Platz. Die Zugänge in die Bergwelt sind mit Stationen besetzt und man zahlt dort geringes Entgelt um in den Naturpark zu kommen. Dies soll aber nicht als Abzocke verstanden werden, nein, man ist mit diesem "Eintritt" versichert und die Bergung bei einem Unfall wäre somit abgedeckt. Ganz blöd sind die ja auch nicht. Abgesehen davon halten sie die Berge sauber. Die polnische Tatra ist aber so klein, dass fast ganz Polen dort hin fährt und man kann sich's teilweise gar nicht vorstellen wieviel dort los ist. Das wäre so wie "Wandern mit Hansi Hinterseer" in Kitzbühel - nur jedes Wochenende. Am Guimont mussten wir uns sicher ne halbe Stunde für den Gipfelsturm anstellen - und das bei schlechtem Wetter.
Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Glück des Mountainbikers in Polen in den Beskiden und nicht in der polnischen Tatra. Wenn Tatra, dann in der Slowakei oder wenn man dem Karpatengürtel folgt in den östlichen Karpaten. Dort wird's dann aber eine echte Herausforderung und dort muss man sich als Mensch noch ein bisserl den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Wobei ich glaube, dass wir als "Nobelbiker" mit der tatsächlichen Härte des dort gebotenen Lebens nicht immer zurecht kommen würden.

Mein großes Ziel wäre eine Rundtour durch die Beskiden. Ich habe diese Tour schon zusammen gestöpselt nur habe ich nie Zeit dafür sie zu fahren, da wir jedes Mal wenn wir dort sind, unsere familiären Pflichten erfüllen und die Pflichterfüllung heisst mindestens zwei Tage Pause machen: Der verdammte Wodka zwingt einen einfach in die Knie.


----------



## Kruhy (26. November 2011)

Ich kann helfen, weil ich Polnisch sein, aber nicht auf Deutsch, leider ich kann deine Sprache nicht gut - so ich schreibe auf Englisch.

As it has already been told, Tatra mountains are off limits for bikers. But do not despair, there are plenty other places to ride!
I come from Beskids and they are great place to ride. There are 9 main mountain ranges in Beskids, each one different than the other.
The holy grail of the Beskids is to get through the whole red trail from WoÅosate (very east end of the Beskids) to UstroÅ (very west of the Beskids) - 519 km. Unfortunately parts of the trail are going through national parks, therefore are off limits for bicycles.

There are also plenty of opportunities for one day rides, weekend rides, etc.

You can always check some topo maps on-line at http://www.e-gory.pl/index.php/Mapy-online/Beskidy-Compass/ (the site is in Polish, but you should not have problems with navigation, just for help, here is the link to show the polish names of each part of the Beskids, and where they are: http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...der_Beskiden.jpg&filetimestamp=20070106211116 )

And here are some pictures from the trips me and my friends have done this year in the Beskids:

Beskid ÅlÄski, Beskid MaÅy and Beskid Å»ywiecki (3 days trip): https://picasaweb.google.com/102135600907267174103/3BeskidyW3Dni#
Beskid SÄdecki: https://picasaweb.google.com/102135600907267174103/BeskidSadeckiTydzienPozniej#
Gorce: https://picasaweb.google.com/102135600907267174103/NieprzypadkoweSpotkanieWGorcach#

So if you need any help, I am here for you - with your bikes, and cars!


----------



## PhatBiker (27. November 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Also derartige Witze sind inzwischen total unangebracht und zeigen uns eigentlich, dass sich hier wieder jemand nicht auskennt.


dann wünsch ich dir den stress am Hals den ich mit dem Volk hatte, ich hab nicht gelacht weill es in keiner art lustig war und von mir aus kann man ganz getrosst den flecken Erde vollStuhlen . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (27. November 2011)

> dass sich hier wieder jemand nicht auskennt.



Sorry, du hast keine Ahnung.

Regel 1:

Deutsche Autofabrikate, egal welche Marke ausser Opel nicht einfach am Wald oder einsam auf dem Parklatz abstellen. 

Regel 2: Definitiv keine Wertsachen im Auto lassen. Teure Autoradios oder Navis für die Dauer des Urlaubs ausbauen.

Regel 3: Am besten man fährt mit dem Zug hin, da hat man den wenigsten Ärger.

Regel 4: Immer versuchen auf bewachten Parkplätzen zu stehen.

Regel 5: Auf der Autobahn immer in der Mitte fahren, machen die Polen auf der dt. Autobahn ständig.   

Im Zittauer Gebirge ( Dreiländereck ), eines der Berliner Hauptbikegebiete, wurde mein VW Bus Nachts vom Hotelwirt extra auf dem Hof geparkt und mit einem Auto davor gesichert. Es war nicht mein Wunsch, sondern sein Wunsch.

Im Grenznahen Gebiet wird man auf deutscher Seite ständig von Zivilstreifen kontrolliert, was früher vor der Grenzöffnung eher die Ausnahme war. ( Bei mir im letzten Jahr 4 x )

Leider ist es so, dass in Polen sehr viel mehr Autos geklaut werden als in den Alpen. Eine Tatsache die man beachten sollte bei so einer Reise. Das soll hier keine Hetze sein, doch gibt es ne Menge Leute die schon Mittellos bei ihren Verwandten angerufen haben mit der Bitte sie aus Polen abzuholen. 

Blauäugigkeit schützt nicht vor Schaden und den Stress mit der Versicherung braucht kein Mensch.

checkb

PS: Zigaretten und Benzin gibt's zu Traumpreisen.


----------



## peter muc (27. November 2011)

Sorry, aber eigentlich ist das hier ein *MTB-Forum* und es geht hier um *Biken* ... also spammt diesen Thread nicht mit Euren Halbweissheiten zum Thema Sicherheit, Autosklauen und in der Mitte der Autobahn fahren  ... 
es sei denn, Ihr habt ein paar Tipps zu Thema *Biken* in Polen.

@ Tiroler1973: schade wegen Zakopane, da war ich mal (noch vor meiner "Infizierung mit MTB-Virus") und fand den Ort und die Gegend auch total klasse ! 
Wo warst Du genauer ? Empfehlungen ? GPS-Tracks (ausser die auf Deiner Homepage ) ?

@ Kruhy: Thanks  I will contact you by "private Massage" 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## PhatBiker (27. November 2011)

Halbweissheiten?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ehrfahrung mein lieber . . . du weiss gar nichts !!
Dir wünsch ich die Polnische Pest amhacken . . . dann weisst du wovon ich rede.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. November 2011)

http://player.vimeo.com/video/31836365

Wer meint, dass ihm in D nix geklaut wird, kann doch daheim bleiben. 
Man muss sich halt den Gepflogenheiten der Diebe anpassen, ob das nun in D in Italien oder in PL ist. 

Für weitere Links und Infos zu technischen Trails in PL wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## on any sunday (28. November 2011)

Da hat der Fette Radler ja Glück gehabt, das kein Einheimischer ihm sein Auto gestohlen hat, auswandern ist nicht billig. Ich war schon öfters in östlichen Gebieten mit dem Motorrad. Wenn man die üblichen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergreift, hat man dort keine Probleme, eher das Gegenteil. Mir wurde mein Moped auch schon von einheimischen Mitbürgern vor der Haustür gestohlen. Shit happens. Wer Einsamkeit und Ursprünglichkeit sucht, ist in den Beskiden bestens aufgehoben.


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. November 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> dann wünsch ich dir den stress am Hals den ich mit dem Volk hatte, ich hab nicht gelacht weill es in keiner art lustig war und von mir aus kann man ganz getrosst den flecken Erde vollStuhlen . . .


Du meine Lebenspartnerin ist aus Polen und mit den Leuten mit denen ich verkehre sind alles Anwälte, Bauingenieure und Techniker. Also totaler Schmarrn wenn man ein Volk mit 30 Mil. als Gauner und Ganoven abstempelt. Dass es Leute gibt die klauen ist leider so. Die gibts aber überall in allen Gesellschaftsschichten. Also lass das bitte dass man eine Volksgruppe diskriminiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred777 (29. November 2011)

zakopane(umgebung) hat schon ein paar tolle trails, aber man muss sich schon auskennen, einen kleinen bikepark gibts übrigens auch heißt "bikepark harenda".das vorgebirge von der hohen tatra "podhalle" kann man auch gut schreddern.bei krakau gibts auch noch paar flecken.beskiden sind in polen ein begriff für mtb ich allerdings war da noch nie ......bin eher auf die hohe tatra fixiert.


----------



## Kruhy (29. November 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> FÃ¼r weitere Links und Infos zu technischen Trails in PL wÃ¤re ich dankbar.



bitte schÃ¶n:

Beskid Å»ywiecki (die hÃ¶chste)
GPS: http://www.bikemap.net/route/1302951
Fotos: https://picasaweb.google.com/102135600907267174103/ZimowyBeskidZywiecki#

GPS:http://www.bikemap.net/route/1072586?130920185761646
Fotos: https://picasaweb.google.com/102135600907267174103/WielkaRaczaIRycerzowa#

Beskid MaÅy:
GPS: http://www.bikemap.net/route/911910
Fotos:https://picasaweb.google.com/102135600907267174103/BOtnyBeskidMalutki#

Beskid SÄdecki:
GPS: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/jTixoSsxKvE
Fotos: https://picasaweb.google.com/104637...SadeckiPonownie?authkey=Gv1sRgCOPigJmZtfmwVw#

Beskid SÄdecki + Pieniny + SK:
GPS: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/11780434
Fotos: https://picasaweb.google.com/104637229565903932543/20110524SadeckiPlusPieninyIRedMonastery#


----------



## cxfahrer (29. November 2011)

Danke!


----------



## wurzeldödel (30. November 2011)

Hallo in die Polenrunde,
habe zu diesem Thema schon einiges geschrieben. Und das waren nur positive Eindrücke. In den Karpaten und Beskiden ist noch- fast- uneingeschränktes Geländeradfahren möglich. Und das für alle Könnerstufen vom gemütlichen Tourenfahren, über Enduro bis DH der härteren Gangart. Auch die Etappenrennen und Marathons sind bestens organisiert und bieten einen hohen Trailanteil. Alle schönen Erlebnisse die wir mit polnischen Bikern hatten hier niederzuschreiben, würde ein Buch und Bildband füllen.
Wer die gewisse Sicherheit auf Tour und einen Guide dabei haben möchte, dann bitte eure Fragen per Email oder PN. Wir sind in den Sommerferien in Wisla und Istebna (Dreiländereck CZ, SL, PL). Im T5 ist immer noch Platz für 2-3 Mitfahrer. Dann bleibt das geliebte Auto eben daheim

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## peter muc (30. November 2011)

Kruhy schrieb:


> bitte schÃ¶n:
> 
> Beskid Å»ywiecki (die hÃ¶chste)
> GPS: http://www.bikemap.net/route/1302951
> ...


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Tipps, kommt zu meinen Lesezeichen!


----------

